# Backsplash Ideas beyond Tile



## Kathleen (Aug 5, 2014)

I need to do some minor upgrades in the kitchen (until I'm really ready to bite the big bullet for a total kitchen makeover.)  Plus, I love my huge old stove and keep waiting for someone who can refurbish it to move to the area.

My kitchen is really small and I have a small wall fan for ventilation.  I want *something* behind my stove and I would prefer something other than tile.  My two thoughts were pegboard (with all thanks given to Julia Child) or a retro-looking metal sign (Breakfast Served All-Day!)

With the pegboard, I could paint it with contrast paint.  With the sign, I could simply take it down and scrub it.  

That being said, I'm open to other ideas.  What's behind your stove???

Here is a picture of the area and my beloved Caloric stove.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 5, 2014)

what about some pressed tin?  Homedepot has some great looking stuff, cheap too.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 5, 2014)

I just love your vintage stove Kathleen. I thought this was a really cute idea, with using a vintage print vinyl tablecloth........check it out...

Budget Backsplash Project: Vintage Vinyl : Home Improvement : DIY Network


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 5, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> I need to do some minor upgrades in the kitchen (until I'm really ready to bite the big bullet for a total kitchen makeover.)  Plus, I love my huge old stove and keep waiting for someone who can refurbish it to move to the area.
> 
> My kitchen is really small and I have a small wall fan for ventilation.  I want *something* behind my stove and I would prefer something other than tile.  My two thoughts were pegboard (with all thanks given to Julia Child) or a retro-looking metal sign (Breakfast Served All-Day!)
> 
> ...


Glass - both plain and decorative - is popular over here at the moment and it's easy to clean.

I have black tiles - b-a-d mistake. They show every splish and splash!


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 5, 2014)

The back splash behind my stove is tile.Just above it is a really tacky looking strawberry wallpaper.It hurts my eyes to look at it.

Home Depot has a large selection of contact paper.Measure, cut.If it doesn't apply right the first time you can peel it back and redo it.

I just redid a craft table using it.I only needed the top to be covered.Something that if I spilled ink on it could easily be wiped away.
The nice thing with contact paper you can use it on the walls and peel off later if you want without it removing the paint.I've done that in high kid traffic areas where they're always touching the walls.If it stained it wasn't a big deal because it was a cheaper alternative to wallpaper and paint.

When I was a  kid we would cover our school books with it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2014)

I like it the way it is.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2014)

I was thinking tin tiles. However, you could take a piece of glass and paint the back of it or apply wrapping paper, tissue paper, etc. It could be cut to fit and then a frame put around it for mounting it to the wall. Easy to clean, or you could do something retro (a piece of retro fabric, some retro tea towels, adhere them to the wall and then put the glass over them).


----------



## Zagut (Aug 5, 2014)

Pegboard might not be such a good idea.

In order to use any hooks or brackets there needs to be a space between the wall and pegboard.

Great place for nasty's to grow. 

Since you're planning to redo it in the future I suggest waiting until then and spend your $$$$ for a good, easy to clean surface.

Give it a good coat of paint in a color that doesn't show the splatters for now and chose an easy to clean surface when you go for the redo.

Stainless Steel and tile are behind stoves for a reason.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 5, 2014)

My mom had a laminated Monet print as a backsplash.  You could do a wine cork basketweave pattern in a frame, then pin up anything you want, or spray it with clear lacquer to make it water resistant.  I have a huge bulletin board I made like that years ago.

My current backsplash is a piece of sheet metal that I spray painted.  Cleans up very easily.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2014)

I would get an appropriate sized piece of plywood and put a china/porcelain mosaic on it, made from broken plates from Goodwill. Odd patterns that match my color scheme.  Once the mosaic is on, grout it.


----------



## GLC (Aug 5, 2014)

You have a spare look going. That's fine. I like that base, because I can change up the feel with changeable art. No pegboard. Can you imagine trying to clean a greasy pegboard? If that were my kitchen, and if I didn't want to make a major change in style, I would install some lighting for the range work area. And in such a small kitchen, I might think about painting a ferrous metal board (make sure a magnet sticks well) so I could stick up a recipe or note or magnet hooks. For a tough, scrubable surface, a powder coating outfit can do a very tough surface, and they offer a very wide variety of textures and colors.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 6, 2014)

K-girl and Munky, where's the love for Lowe's??  Disclaimer: Our daughter works for Lowe's. Lowe's lets her pay her bills. It's nice to not have to support your kid. End of promo.



Kathleen said:


> ...My kitchen is really small and I have a small wall fan for ventilation.  I want *something* behind my stove and I would prefer something other than tile....


Love the stove Kathleen. If you're hoping to remodel soon, maybe just painting behind the stove with a gloss paint to make it super-easy to wash? Maybe to mix it up you could use painter's tape to create a grid, checkerboard, or plaid pattern with the same yellow on the walls alternating with white.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 6, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> ...I thought this was a really cute idea, with using a vintage print vinyl tablecloth........check it out...
> 
> Budget Backsplash Project: Vintage Vinyl : Home Improvement : DIY Network


Kayelle, I read the article linked. The caption under the photo said "The vinyl is easy to keep clean but is not recommended for the area over the stove." I'm guessing they're afraid it could be a fire hazard. If you want to play it safe, you could probably cover it with the aforementioned piece of glass.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 6, 2014)

How about steel pegboard?  It comes in a variety of colors and sizes and is inexpensive.

Work Bench Systems | Adjustable Height | 18"W x 19"H Pegboard Panel-Blue | 249286BL - GlobalIndustrial.com


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2014)

Regardless of a pegboard's material, I can't imagine I'd want one behind my stove.  Too many holes that will collect crud.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2014)

How about a Fathead?  In case you're not familiar, Fatheads are plastic decals that you to your wall for purposes.  The most popular ones are sports figures but they also have decorative ones.  Check out this site:  Murals from Photos | Photo Wall Murals from Fathead®


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a back splash painted with high-gloss paint and hung a platter from a trip to Mexico above it. Easy to clean both.

I agree that it would be a good idea to do something simple now and plan for something more elaborate when you re-do the kitchen. That way, you can really plan for it to go with the rest of the kitchen. I just saw a kitchen re-do on the website The Kitchn where someone had redone their kitchen but not planned for the area above the fridge. Now it looks like an afterthought, so she's having to figure out how to make it look like it belongs. Much better to plan the whole thing at once, if you can.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2014)

I *LOVE *that gorgeous platter GG!! It looks beautiful there, and you can always take it down if you want to use it for serving.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I *LOVE *that gorgeous platter GG!! It looks beautiful there, and you can always take it down if you want to use it for serving.



Thank you, Kayelle. I love it, too


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 6, 2014)

Love the platter, GG, so Mexico!


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 6, 2014)

Janet H said:


> How about steel pegboard?  It comes in a variety of colors and sizes and is inexpensive.
> 
> Work Bench Systems | Adjustable Height | 18"W x 19"H Pegboard Panel-Blue | 249286BL - GlobalIndustrial.com


My kitchen fitter wouldn't let me have hooks for hanging saucepans, utensils, etc., behind the cooker. He said it was dangerous (setting myself on fire, knocking a pan of boiling water over on yourself, etc., when I reached over the cooker to get them.)


----------



## taxlady (Aug 6, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> My kitchen fitter wouldn't let me have hooks for hanging saucepans, utensils, etc., behind the cooker. He said it was dangerous (setting myself on fire, knocking a pan of boiling water over on yourself, etc., when I reached over the cooker to get them.)


That's a good point.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 6, 2014)

OMG, I love that stove!

I definitely agree that it should be something easy to wipe down. 

I'm of no help here...


----------



## Janet H (Aug 6, 2014)

There are some removable tiles that might work well...

The Smart Tiles - Decorative wall tiles & backsplash


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2014)

What about a retro kitchen tin sign like one of these?

https://www.google.com/search?q=ret...mUN9PhoASn6IKABg&ved=0CGYQ7Ak&biw=768&bih=479


----------



## taxlady (Aug 6, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> What about a retro kitchen tin sign like one of these?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ret...mUN9PhoASn6IKABg&ved=0CGYQ7Ak&biw=768&bih=479


Ooh, yeah. That would go well with that gorgeous stove.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 6, 2014)

This one:


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 8, 2014)

Maybe granite tiles if you must.  I like it the way  it is.  I would avoid peg board unless some one else is doing the cleaning behind the stove.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 8, 2014)

Let me see.  What have I had behind my stove in various houses:

- enameled steel
- wallpaper
- tiles
- painted wall, both latex flat and semi-gloss enamel
- glass
- Plexiglass
- metal tiles

Sheesh!  That's quite a list but it's accurate.

Of all of the situations, I much prefer the metal tiles, which is what we have now.  They are 4-inches square and are put up "on point."  They are brushed silver-colored aluminum and they are easy to keep clean.  They also provide a bit of light "magnification," if you get what I mean.  That's handy.

I have spent so many years cooking and wiping up behind the stove that it finally got to me and I decided there had to be something that was nice to look at, low maintenance, easy application, and wouldn't break the bank.

I did some amount of looking around and discovered the metal tiles, I don't remember where, but learned I could buy them from Amazon.  I wanted the silver finish, but they also came in copper and black.  Maybe white, too.  I don't remember.  I ordered enough to fill the space behind my stove.

They were easy to put up.  Cutting was a breeze, believe it or not, because I used our big long-arm paper cutter.  I didn't trust the foam double-sided adhesive pads so I slathered on a heap of hot glue on all sections, too.  They've been up for over 2 years now and I couldn't be happier.

To trim the outboard edges, I went to the home center (Lowe's, etc.) and bought a length of metal threshold, cut it to length and screwed it in place.  Nice clean "frame" and easy to clean, too.

I have a glass shelf, on a decorative bracket, that holds some of my cooking necessities and it was easy to put up because I could drill right through the tiles to put the brackets in place.

I had enough tiles leftover to cover the space behind my sink that is just under the kitchen window there.  I even have a few more tiles, which is good in case something should happen to any of the ones already put up.

Hope the picture gives you a good idea of what I'm trying to describe.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 8, 2014)

Katie H said:


> Let me see.  What have I had behind my stove in various houses:
> 
> - enameled steel
> - wallpaper
> ...



Ohhhh.. I like that a *LOT *Katie! Maybe Kathleen will too.

*YOOOO HOOOO Kathleen, come out, come out, where ever you are.

*


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 10, 2014)

I love the platter, retro signs and metal tiles!  Now what to decide.

Thank you all for your ideas!  Some I can consider behind the sink.  I think you have talked me out of the pegboard.  "Crud in the holes" were the determining words of wisdom.  

The current wall is painted in enamel paint, which cleans pretty well.  The size of the kitchen requires that everything needs to have a "home" otherwise it goes from "orderly" to "cluttered" in seconds.  I love the glass shelf and believe that I might have a small glass shelf stored in a closet around here somewhere!

I'm leaning toward a retro sign since I can swap it out for holidays and seasons.  I love the one that reads, "EAT HERE!  Good Sandwiches!  Special: All you can drink COFFEE!"  There are people who actually pop by just for Coffee.  

Thank you again!  Great ideas....and I do love that platter and the metal tiles!  I appreciate the sharing!


----------



## Addie (Aug 10, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Pegboard might not be such a good idea.
> 
> In order to use any hooks or brackets there needs to be a space between the wall and pegboard.
> 
> ...



Spike tiled behind my stove with decorative tiles. And I love it. So easy to keep clean. He also did the backsplash at my sink. Management wasn't happy about it, but it did improve the property, so they couldn't say anything. 

I like the idea of the sheet of metal backing. And you can paint it to any color of your liking. They are the old style metal sheeting used in the early 1900's and earlier for ceilings. But since they are embossed, it might prove to be a problem to keep clean. A high gloss paint will reduce the cleaning problem.


----------



## BoracayB (Aug 10, 2014)

how about cooper behind the stove?
mount it to a piece of thin plywood to insure it is very flat
and a nice wood trim.

Copper Sheet, Copper Flashing, Copper Sheets, Copper Foil Rolls, Copper Sheeting for Arts and Crafts and Various Applications


----------



## Addie (Aug 10, 2014)

BoracayB said:


> how about cooper behind the stove?
> mount it to a piece of thin plywood to insure it is very flat
> and a nice wood trim.
> 
> Copper Sheet, Copper Flashing, Copper Sheets, Copper Foil Rolls, Copper Sheeting for Arts and Crafts and Various Applications



So I took a look at the link. Went into the gallery and enlarged the art work by fourth graders. I am blown away! Beautiful art work that can bring in a very large sum of money. If you want to feel inept then take a look.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2014)

My plan is metal tile when I redo the back splash in my kitchen.

Speaking of redoing the kitchen, I have to say that I LOVE my custom-made ash butcher block counter tops. I know--granite, soapstone, marble are all the rage, but I LOVE my butcher block counter tops. I sealed them with food-grade mineral oil (many applications, but only 2 bottles worth). When I was processing strawberries, juice got on the counter under the basket...it sat there overnight. A quick wipe, and it was gone--no staining. Ditto when I was juicing beets the other day. Once every week, 10 days, I wipe the counter down with more mineral oil, let it sit over night and then wipe it in the morning to get any that hasn't been absorbed by the wood. It takes me all of 2 minutes to do that. I love knowing that if there are stains, a piece of 400 grit sandpaper and some mineral oil will take care of that. And, if need be, I can sand the tops down and apply mineral oil again. IKEA sells butcher block counter tops at a reasonable price if you don't have s/one who can custom make them. Bonus was that I kept the cut out from the sink--it fits over the sink and is a great cutting board.


----------

